# My Budgie hate me



## Minizoo (Nov 22, 2016)

I ended up with four male budgies 
The first two I had came as a pair from my neighbor her cat had gotten a hold of one and she was affraid eventually he would get killed by the cat so he ended up with me with his cage mate (jekyll and Hyde I call them that because jekyll is sweet at times and Hyde bites) in a small cage 

I thought after a few weeks of Hyde not acting normal that maybe a third budgie would help him looses up and I (after getting a larger cage) separated the birds and allowed the two to get used to the third (silence)and Hyde would make kissy noises at silence so I thought that would help until jekyll and silence bonded and ignored hyde...Hyde would go back to lugging around kinda ignored by the group so I got a fourth hoping that Hyde and now pidgey would bond and they have 

I think this is where I get myself in kind of a jam....
Because now the boys all get along and everyone's all cherpy and happy with each other....besides me 

Don't get me wrong I got jekyll and pidgey to be civil and tolerate me but only pidgey will stay on my finger for any amount of time but when they're all together they fear me and act like they have no sense at all going crazy everywhere 

I had to clip hydes wings (even though I have cliped all fours wings before don't worry I have more than enough perches for them to bounce around on) after being in a cats mouth he seems pretty tramatized and he acts very unsafely outside of the cage bashing into Windows and walls 

So my questions here after everything is did I do something wrong by getting four?(no I'm not getting rid of them even if they never like me they're but heads but they're my but heads) is it possible to get all of them to like me and what suggestions does anyone have for multiple budgies? How can I ease hydes anxiety about everything that's not a bird? 

I love me budgies and I've had them all for a year I just want them to feel more at home and relaxed in the house and I think them actually trusting me would help and I've watched all the budgie videos on YouTube and nothings helping 

Suggestions please and thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Budgies do not "hate". They prefer to be with their own species which is natural and normal. 

Please take the time to read this thread - particularly Post #13 by BlueBirdNYC:
http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-behavior/374994-budgie-issues.html

Then I recommend you review the stickies at the top of the Taming and Bonding section of the forum.
This one may be a good one for your issues:
http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/339058-how-tame-budgie-who-afraid-people.html

And read this article:
http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

After that, please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Sometimes, being a good owner is knowing what is best for your pet. 

You can't make your birds like you, and if you go into trying to bond with them, thinking frustrated thoughts about them not liking you, you will make matters worse, unintentionally. 

Faerybee has given you a lot of resources to look through that will help you. I have 12 budgies and none of mine are tame. I love them being their own flock and enjoy the bonds they have being together. 

Good luck with your birds.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Becca and :welcome: to Talk Budgies!

I'm sorry for the frustration that you're having with your flock :hug:

Therm and FaeryBee have given the very best advice. It's important to understand that there's a difference between trust and affection. Simply because your budgies aren't "bonded" to you--which is understandable, since they all four are friends amongst themselves--doesn't mean that they can't trust you. 

Taking steps to gain their trust by letting them do their thing while speaking to them softly and sitting by their cage whenever possible may help them to become more at ease while you build their trust in you. 

The links provided will outline this more thoroughly. Be sure to read through everything, and if you have questions afterwards, be sure to ask.  

Best wishes, I hope everything goes well! 

:wave:


----------



## Abeyance (Nov 1, 2016)

Let me just say something to you. My budgie Reggie isn't fully bonded with me. I'm perfectly fine with that. I'm not expecting him to come to me for cuddles and kisses. Yes he comes on my hand sometime and talks to me but apart from that he's a very solo budgie and likes doing his own thing. This is exactly why I got him a female friend so that he doesn't need to be forced to bond with me. He can be friends with another budgie and also if he wants my attention I'll also be here. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## midoritori (Dec 14, 2016)

I only have 2 budgies here. One guy, Tiki, that i've had for 2 years, and 1 new little boy we bought two weeks ago, Tundra, who's taming is coming along nicely.

My vet a while ago had told me sometimes it's best to have them in more manageable numbers. Perhaps putting two to a cage (so 2 in one room and then two in another room) could be a more manageable number to train. I have gotten a new guy recently, and I do not plan to even introduce him to my other one until possibly 3 months + down the road (his quarantine + after he's fully bonded). My vet (who is the best avian vet in our area and wonderful man) had recommended this in order to gain the trust of the 2nd one.

But like others said whether in the end or not they bond just love and appreciate them and enjoy watching them in all their kooky splendor. But if you want to bond, lower numbers is perhaps better.

And _take it slow. I've had Tundra for almost 2 weeks and only now will he let me put my hand next to him. First week was just sitting by his cage singing to him and gently talking to him. Then a few days ago i put my hand in. If he looks agitated I leave my hand still and don't move it UNTIL he calms down. Then when calm i take it bake out and praise him. Always want to end your training on a high note.

After few more days of this once he's calm when my hand is present i move a bit closer. If he gets agitated then I know he is telling me his comfort zone and what distance he wants me at. I listen and leave it there. Only when comfortable with that distance do I progress more, maybe at that taming session or the next one later in the day.

Now today finally he is letting me come all the way up to him with my finger and placing my index finger gently on his toe. And he even put one little foot on my finger. This has taken two weeks of constant, at his pace, training. Every bird is different though. Tiki (our two year old) when we got him at 4 months took *three months* to tame. So be patient and persistant and it'll pay off.

Good luck! _


----------

